# My Sulcata’s shell is cutting his legs.



## Chuck C (May 21, 2018)

Hello.
When my Sulcata (Sheldon) climbs up the side of his pen, there are times when he slides down quickly which causes his shell to dig into his legs. The larger cut was healing fine, but today he cut it again. It seems to be a point on the edge of his shell that is doing the damage. Is it possible to file the point to take the sharp edge off ? I need some advice.
Thank you.
Chuck


----------



## wellington (May 21, 2018)

Yes, but do it slow and carefully and just take the sharp point.


----------



## vladimir (May 21, 2018)

I had this issue, I put blue painters tape over the sharp edges for a few weeks. Eventually he stopped the behavior that was causing the cuts


----------



## Chuck C (May 21, 2018)

Would you suggest a very fine metal file, or more like a fingernail file ?


----------



## Wirewehear (May 21, 2018)

My Vet used a dremel to shave a bit of my Sulcatas shell down. But please be careful if you do it yourself. Their tissue is a lot closer to the edge than one would think. A good topical for the cut, after cleaning or soaking with just water or saline ( not a peroxide fan) is Silver sulfadiazine.


----------

